# GOLF R32 Trade in prices



## TheWizKid (Oct 22, 2004)

Hiya guys,

Cant ask on the golf forum, as they seem to be offended with the idea their beloved r32s are only worth 18000 trade in!

*APOLOGIES ABOUT POSTING THIS IN THIS PART OF THE FORUM, but I need advice rapid stylee! HELP!*  And as this forum has some of the brightest minds on the internet, I'd thought you guys would know..... 

Looking at hopefully gettting an R32 in the next couple of days.

Do any of you hardcore forums buffs, have any idea about what the current trade in prices like after the release fot he MK5? Having done my homework, Â£18,000 seems to be the going rate for a 3 door on a "03" with under 10000 miles, raising Â£500 for a "53" plate with similar mileage. Doe this seem about right? How much were the car RRP when new?

What should I be paying for a "53" with under 10k in a private sale?

Cheers in advance.


----------



## stgeorgex997 (Feb 25, 2004)

They were about circa Â£26k when new Â£18k seems good for those miles, they only come in 3 door BTW.

I don't think the release of the Mk V has done that much to the R32's prices....yet because the R32 is still fairly exclusive....HTH


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

there was a black 53 plate with 20000miles and Â£3500 of mods (apr miltek cats etc)on the mk4 forum a couple of weeks back he ended up putting it on ebay as i was not selling it had a buy now price of Â£19500
and i think he got some were near that 
at the same time my local dealer sold 2 1 silver 1 blue both standard for Â£22000 or Â£23000


----------



## shao_khan (May 7, 2002)

R32 comes in 3 or 5 door btw.

Dealer prices seem to be high to me, Wayside in MK have a couple of R3s which must be coming close to a 90 stocking period (I think they run 90 days stock policy) so they may be willing to do deals on these, or in fact sell them for a reasonable price.

YOu could try looking at www.tyresmoke.net theer are a couple come up on there from time to time, Burton on there may be looking to sell a black one now.


----------



## stgeorgex997 (Feb 25, 2004)

shao_khan said:


> R32 comes in 3 or 5 door btw.
> 
> Dealer prices seem to be high to me, Wayside in MK have a couple of R3s which must be coming close to a 90 stocking period (I think they run 90 days stock policy) so they may be willing to do deals on these, or in fact sell them for a reasonable price.
> 
> YOu could try looking at www.tyresmoke.net theer are a couple come up on there from time to time, Burton on there may be looking to sell a black one now.


Does it? I was always told it was a 3 dr only


----------



## shao_khan (May 7, 2002)

Golf Anniversary in the UK was 3 dr only as far as I know, the the R32 came in both 3 and 5dr - I only know about the 5 door because a guy at work has one on the lease scheme.


----------



## bilen (Mar 3, 2004)

Dealer will try and feed you crap.

I looked at one, and they were harping on about how hard they're to get hold of and bla bla bla... poppy cock to that :!: 

22995 seems an average dealer price, with 03-53 plate and relatively low mileage... look around and you'll find a much better deal than that IMO

good luck


----------



## sTTu (May 7, 2002)

TheWizKid said:


> Hiya guys,
> 
> *APOLOGIES ABOUT POSTING THIS IN THIS PART OF THE FORUM, but I need advice rapid stylee! HELP!*  And as this forum has some of the brightest minds on the internet, I'd thought you guys would know.....
> 
> ...


I just sold my R32 a few weeks ago, if you can get a low milage 53 for Â£18500 thats a good buy. Mine was a Sept 2003 "53" 3dr black, with leather, cruise and Delta 6CD. Paid list Â£24.5K.

Mine was exactly a year old and had done 3500 miles, it was mint, no marks or scuffs. Dealer offered me Â£18,500, trader buyer offered me Â£20,000 and I sold it privately via the Autotrader for Â£20,600.

I was happy with the price, I think I did well, the buyer got a "as good as new" car for a bit less than dealer money.

I could have sold the car ten times at that money, I orignally had the car in at Â£22,950 didn't get a single phone call, then dropped it to Â£20,950 and the phone never stopped - genuine private buyers and also three trade buyers, one of which phoned four times 

Personally I would stay well away from modded cars unless you get them very very cheap, there are loads of standard cars at sensible money. Everyone I know thats modded has razzed the nuts of them.

Hope this helps. Be patient and buy the right car for the right money, don't get seduced and pay too much, R32 prices will bomb in the next 18 months.

sTTu


----------



## marriedblonde (Jul 2, 2002)

I'm sorry I missed this post, I'm about to put my 3 door black r32 up for sale and was wondering what to advertise it for.

It's not yet a year old but has done 17K miles, has cruise but no leather (nt keen on VW's all leather interior as it doesn't seem to wear very well but thats just a personal thing!) I was offered Â£18.5K trade for it but would rather try and sell it privately. Had thogh of putting it up for around the Â£20K mark and from the comments on here I should be able to get around Â£19.5ish for it.

J.


----------

